# Best Cubing Store



## JanBong (Apr 3, 2011)

Where do you get you cubes from?


----------



## JyH (Apr 3, 2011)

Walmart.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 3, 2011)

lolwalmart

I like to get my cubes from Cube Depot. Although speedcubeshop is closer, I prefer Cube Depot because they're usually in stock and still only take about 3 days to get here. Their customer support is excellent, and it's just a really great store.


----------



## JanBong (Apr 3, 2011)

Agree with that.. SpeedCubeShop has always many items out of stock..


masteranders1 said:


> lolwalmart
> 
> I like to get my cubes from Cube Depot. Although speedcubeshop is closer, I prefer Cube Depot because they're usually in stock and still only take about 3 days to get here. Their customer support is excellent, and it's just a really great store.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 3, 2011)

Cubedepot since I am so close, most things are in stock, and it ships very fast...


----------



## Bob (Apr 3, 2011)

I buy my cubes from Bob Burton at WCA competitions.


----------



## nickvu2 (Apr 3, 2011)

lightake! It takes a couple weeks but the shipping is free. Not to mention the largest selection around.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 3, 2011)

I like CubeDepot. It has the most variety and product, and it's almost always in stock. 236 products to choose from, it's insane. 

I also like iCubeMart. Jeffrey is mostly in stock and he put in a ton of new items in recently. \

Definitely not Cube4you.


----------



## fei193 (Apr 3, 2011)

http://rubik.vstore.ca/ )


----------



## EricReese (Apr 3, 2011)

I love izovires store (puzzleaddictions.com) Hes very nice and he always is looking out for the customer. Very satisfied with his products. Though I do like Bob's stuff from WCA comps


----------



## cubeslayer (Apr 3, 2011)

I like amazon


----------

